# هل أمر الله النبي حزقيال ان يأكل فطيرة بالفضلات البشرية؟



## احلى مسلمة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*سِفْرُ حِزْقِيَالَ *
*اَلأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ *

*12وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ". 13وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: "هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ". 14فَقُلْتُ: "آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, هَا نَفْسِي لَمْ تَتَنَجَّسْ. وَمِنْ صِبَايَ إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ آكُلْ مِيتَةً أَوْ فَرِيسَةً, وَلاَ دَخَلَ فَمِي لَحْمٌ نَجِسٌ". 15فَقَالَ لِي: "اُنْظُرْ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ لَكَ خِثْيَ الْبَقَرِ بَدَلَ خُرْءِ الإِنْسَانِ فَتَصْنَعُ خُبْزَكَ عَلَيْهِ".*

*الرجل كان يأكل خبز على خرة الإنسان , فأصلح له الرب طعامه , وجعل له روث الأبقار بدلا من خرة الإنسان !!!*


**************
تعليق الاشراف : تم حذف باقي المداخلة لطولها والاكتفاء بالسؤال الاول .
NewMan


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*هل أمر الله النبي حزقيال أن يأكل فطيرة بالخراء *
*شبهة من المسلمين والرد عليها* ​ 


********​ 



هل سمعت مرة جدتك تقول عن موضع ما انه مثل ( اللت والعجن ) ؟؟​ 
وهل سمعتها مرة تقول عن (العجين والخبيز ) اذا فهذه هي شبهة موجهة ضد الكتاب المقدس من نوعيات ( اللت والعجن ) لانها لم تستطع التمييز والتفريق بين ( العجين و الخبيز ) وتعال نستفهم الموضوع ، ولكن قبل ان نشرح الموضوع تعالوا نقرأ الفقرة موضوع الشبهة من الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، فهذه هي ​ 

*اقصر الطرق للرد على هذه الشبهة هو قراءة النص من الكتاب المقدس *​ 

******​ 
سفر حزقيال الاصحاح الرابع​ 

[q-bible]
وانت يا ابن آدم فخذ لنفسك لبنة وضعها امامك وارسم عليها مدينة اورشليم. 
واجعل عليها حصار وابن عليها برجا واقم عليها مترسة واجعل عليها جيوشا واقم عليها مجانق حولها. 
وخذ انت لنفسك صاجا من حديد وانصبه سورا من حديد بينك وبين المدينة وثبت وجهك عليها فتكون في حصار وتحاصرها.*تلك آية لبيت اسرائيل* 
واتكئ انت على جنبك اليسار وضع عليه اثم بيت اسرائيل.على عدد الايام التي فيها تتكئ عليه تحمل اثمهم. 
وانا قد جعلت لك سني اثمهم حسب عدد الايام ثلاث مئة يوم وتسعين يوما.فتحمل اثم بيت اسرائيل. 
فاذا اتممتها فاتكئ على جنبك اليمين ايضا فتحمل اثم بيت يهوذا اربعين يوما.فقد جعلت لك كل يوم عوضا عن سنة. 
فثبّت وجهك على حصار اورشليم وذراعك مكشوفة وتنبّا عليها. 
وهأنذا اجعل عليك ربطا فلا تقلب من جنب الى جنب حتى تتمم ايام حصارك 
وخذ انت لنفسك قمحا وشعيرا وفولا وعدسا ودخنا وكرسنة وضعها في وعاء واحد واصنعها لنفسك خبزا كعدد الايام التي تتكئ فيها على جنبك.ثلاث مئة يوم وتسعين يوما تاكله. 
وطعامك الذي تأكله يكون بالوزن.كل يوم عشرين شاقلا.من وقت الى وقت تاكله. 
وتشرب الماء بالكيل.سدس الهين.من وقت الى وقت تشربه. 
وتأكل كعكا من الشعير.على الخرء الذي يخرج من الانسان *تخبزه امام عيونهم*. 
وقال الرب.هكذا ياكل بنو اسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الامم الذين اطردهم اليهم. 
فقلت آه يا سيد الرب ها نفسي لم تتنجس ومن صباي الى الآن لم آكل ميتة او فريسة ولا دخل فمي لحم نجس. 
فقال لي انظر.قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان *فتصنع خبزك عليه*. 
وقال لي يا ابن آدم هانذا اكسر قوام الخبز في اورشليم فياكلون الخبز بالوزن وبالغم ويشربون الماء بالكيل وبالحيرة 
لكي يعوزهم الخبز والماء ويتحيروا الرجل واخوه ويفنوا باثمهم​

سفر حزقيال الاصحاح الرابع​[/q-bible]
 
​*************​ 
التعقيب : واضح من النص ان الله يأمر النبي بتليغ رسالة بطريقة مميزة للشعب ، طلب منه ان يقوم بعمل مشهد تمثيلي امامهم بانه سوف يتم حصارهم وسيأكلون ويشربون خبزهم بمقادير قليلة وبطريقة صعبة وقت الحصار الذي سيفرضه الاعداء عليهم ، ومن المصاعب انهم لن يجدوا الخشب كوقود بل سوف يستخدمون ( الفضلات البشرية ) كوقود ( *يخبزون عليهم خبزهم* ) اي ينضجون عليه الخبز ، وهناك فرق بين ( الخبيز ، والعجين ) فلم يأمره الله ان يعجن الخبر على الفضلات ، بل ( يخبزه عليه ) .​ 

ولكن النبي يطلب التخفيف ، لان استعمال هذه الفضلات بالنسبة لليهودي حتى كوقود ، هي من الامور التي يعتبرها ( نجاسة او عدم نظافة ) لانهم يستخدمون الخشب كوقود للطبخ والخبز ( سفر العدد 15: 32) فيسمح له الله باستخدام ( الفضلات الحيوانية ) كوقود ليخبز عليه ، الامر الذي لا زال يستخدمه بعض الناس في ارياف مصر ، بتجفيف ( خثي البقر ) في الشمس بعض اضافة بعض التبن له واستخدامه كوقود للافران بما يعرف باسم ( قرص الجلة ) .​ 
اذا لم يطلب الله من النبي ان يستخدم ( الفضلات البشرية او الحيوانية ) كمادة تضاف الى العجن ، ولكنها كوقود للخبيز ​ 

اذا فالفرق اللغوي واضح بين ( العجين ) و ( الخبيز ) وهو ما يلجأ البعض بجهالة او عدم معرفة باستخدام خلط اللغة بين المعنيين .​ 




الرب يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## holiness (25 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مش عارف بصراحة اقول ايه ... 

بس اللي شايفه هو ان المسلمين كاعدين يلفوا و يدوروا حول انفسهم في حلقة مغلقة و مع العلم النصوص واضحة .. فيعني يا مسلمين قبل ما تطرحوا الشبهه او سؤال اقرأوا الكتاب المقدس و التفاسير افضل لنا و لكم 
لان بصراحة دائما بشوف موقفكم محرج 
و اخيرا اقول اشكرك يا رب على النعمة التي بالمسيح يسوع 
و اشكرك من اجل العقل الذي يفتقده الكثيريين


----------



## Strident (25 سبتمبر 2009)

رد رائع كالعادة اخي نيومان...

و معلش ممكن أطلب شرح نقطة تانية مع النبوة دي؟

أنا بصراحة باحتار شوية في معنى انه ينام على جنبه أكتر من سنة...فإيه المقصود بيها بالضبط؟

شكراً لمشاركاتك القيمة و الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> رد رائع كالعادة اخي نيومان...
> 
> و معلش ممكن أطلب شرح نقطة تانية مع النبوة دي؟
> 
> ...


 

تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري 

وكان على النبى أن يرقد على جانبه الأيسر لمدة 390 يوماً أى حوالى 13 شهراً ثم يتكئ على جانبه الأيمن لمدة 40 يوماً. وهذه المدة هى مدة حصار بابل لمدينة أورشليم. ولكن بالرجوع لسفر أرميا 52 : 4 – 6 نجد أن مدة الحصار كانت 18 شهراً... فما تفسير هذا ؟ بالرجوع إلى أر 37 : 5 – 8 نجد أن جيش بابل قد إنسحب لفترة بعيداً عن أورشليم ليواجه جيش فرعون. فتكون الفترة الإجمالية للحصار هى 18 شهراً شاملة الحصار الفعلى بالإضافة إلى فترة الإنسحاب . 
أى أن البابليين بدأوا حصاراً مدته 390 يوماً إنسحبوا بعده ليواجهوا جيش فرعون ثم عادوا لحصار قصير لمدة 40 يوماً نجحوا بعده فى تحطيم المدينة بعد أن ثغروا السور أرميا 52 : 7


----------



## Strident (25 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري
> 
> وكان على النبى أن يرقد على جانبه الأيسر لمدة 390 يوماً أى حوالى 13 شهراً ثم يتكئ على جانبه الأيمن لمدة 40 يوماً. وهذه المدة هى مدة حصار بابل لمدينة أورشليم. ولكن بالرجوع لسفر أرميا 52 : 4 – 6 نجد أن مدة الحصار كانت 18 شهراً... فما تفسير هذا ؟ بالرجوع إلى أر 37 : 5 – 8 نجد أن جيش بابل قد إنسحب لفترة بعيداً عن أورشليم ليواجه جيش فرعون. فتكون الفترة الإجمالية للحصار هى 18 شهراً شاملة الحصار الفعلى بالإضافة إلى فترة الإنسحاب .
> أى أن البابليين بدأوا حصاراً مدته 390 يوماً إنسحبوا بعده ليواجهوا جيش فرعون ثم عادوا لحصار قصير لمدة 40 يوماً نجحوا بعده فى تحطيم المدينة بعد أن ثغروا السور أرميا 52 : 7



رائع كالعادة يا أخي...

لكن يبدو أني نسيت ان اقول سؤال مهم لي:

أقصد هل فعلاً يستطيع إنسان الرقود على جنب واحد لمدة سنة او أكثر؟
ماذا حدث بالضبط؟ و ماذا كان المطلوب من حزقيال بالضبط؟


شكراً يا اخي و آسف لإزعاجك لكن منك نستفيد


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> رائع كالعادة يا أخي...





johnnie قال:


> لكن يبدو أني نسيت ان اقول سؤال مهم لي:
> 
> أقصد هل فعلاً يستطيع إنسان الرقود على جنب واحد لمدة سنة او أكثر؟
> ماذا حدث بالضبط؟ و ماذا كان المطلوب من حزقيال بالضبط؟
> ...





لا استطيع ان ازعم انني كنت متواجدا وقتها لكي اعرف ماذا فعل حزقيال تماما 
ولكني استطيع ان افهم ما يلي :

اولا: اذا كان الله طلب منه ذلك ،فالله سوف يعطيه القوة لتنفيذ الرسالة اذا كان حزقيال امينا في توصيلها للناس .

ثانيا: ما طلبه الله كان توصيل رسالة للشعب اليهودي ، ولنفترض انه كان جالسا في مكان ما قريب مثلا من السوق ، والناس يروحون ويجيئون فكان يتخذ الوضع الذي طلبه منه الله ، فاذا لم يكن هناك احد في المكان ، اعتقد ان حزقيال كانت له الحرية في اتخذ وضعا آخر . فلا اعتقد انه لم يكن يأكل او يشرب او يذهب لقضاء حاجته . المقصود هو توصيل معنى الرسالة للناس ، وليس اتخاذ وضع التمثال .

واخيرا ، فان اعتراض النبي الوحيد كان على نوع الوقود الذي يخبز عليه الطعام ،فاذا كان الوضع نفسه متعبا او مستحيلا ، اعتقد انه كان سيطلب ايضا تخفيفه ، ولكنه لم يفعل ، فمن الواضح ان الامر كان بالنسبة له يمكن تنفيذه لتوصيل الرسالة . 

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2009)

احلى مسلمة قال:


> *الرجل كان يأكل خبز على خرة الإنسان , فأصلح له الرب طعامه , وجعل له روث الأبقار بدلا من خرة الإنسان !!!*


 
تقولون شئ و تفهمون شئ آخر
يصنع خبزه عليه لا تعني يصنع خبزه منه، بذمتكم الا تحتاجون دروس في اللغة العربية؟
كماقال الأستاذ new_man العقاب كان ان يصنعوا خبزهم على نار خثي البقر و هو حال الفقراء، فخثي البقر فعلاً يُستعمل كوقود للنار.


----------



## Strident (25 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> لا استطيع ان ازعم انني كنت متواجدا وقتها لكي اعرف ماذا فعل حزقيال تماما
> ولكني استطيع ان افهم ما يلي :
> 
> اولا: اذا كان الله طلب منه ذلك ،فالله سوف يعطيه القوة لتنفيذ الرسالة اذا كان حزقيال امينا في توصيلها للناس .
> ...



تمام...كل كلامك صحيح و مقنع...

شكراً يا أخي


----------



## وهابى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ان يوفر لنا الموقع نسخه الكترونية للكتاب المقدس والتفاسير حتى تكون ميسرة للجميع 
ولو وجدت في صفحات وورد مجمعه ومضغوطة ببرنامج rar  حتى يسهل تحميلها كان ذلك افضل


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل الوهابي 

كل ما طلبته متوفر بالفعل ، انظر الى قائمة الخيارات اعلى الصفحة تحت اسم الموضوع 

ستجد روابط للكتاب المقدس ، والبحث فيه ، وتفاسير الكتاب المقدس ، وقواميس الكتاب المقدس 

ابحث في المنتدى وستجد ما طلبته 

برجاء اذا كان لديك مثل هذه الاستفسارت التفضل بكتابتها في القسم المختص بذلك 

شكرا لتفهمك


----------



## yujin (13 فبراير 2010)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم جميعا و افتكر لو المشككين كلفوا خاطرهم و قراوا الاصحاح على بعضه و معاه تفسيره مش هيبقى فيه اشكال


----------



## bopp (22 فبراير 2010)

> واضح من النص ان الله يأمر النبي بتليغ رسالة بطريقة مميزة للشعب ، طلب منه ان يقوم بعمل مشهد تمثيلي امامهم بانه سوف يتم حصارهم وسيأكلون ويشربون خبزهم بمقادير قليلة وبطريقة صعبة وقت الحصار الذي سيفرضه الاعداء عليهم ، ومن المصاعب انهم لن يجدوا الخشب كوقود بل سوف يستخدمون ( الفضلات البشرية ) كوقود ( يخبزون عليهم خبزهم ) اي ينضجون عليه الخبز ، وهناك فرق بين ( الخبيز ، والعجين ) فلم يأمره الله ان يعجن الخبر على الفضلات ، بل ( يخبزه عليه ) .


اولا: من فضلك ممكن توضح ما هو المقصود بعمل مشهد تمثيلى؟؟  ومن اين اتتيت بهذا المعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا: ما الفرق بين الخبيز و الطبيخ ؟
ثالثا:ما رأيك ان نناقش هذا العدد هكذا 
حز-4-10: وطَعامُكَ الَّذي تَأكُلُه لِيَكُنْ بِالوَزنِ عِشْرينَ مِثْقالاً في كُلِّ يَوم، حينًا بَعدَ حينٍ تَأكُلُه. 
حز-4-11: واشرَبِ الماءَ بمِقْدارِ سُدسِ الهين، حينًا بَعدَ حينِ تَشرَبُه . 
حز-4-12: وكُلْ قُرصًا مِنَ الشَّعير، واطبُخْه *ب*بِرازِ الإنْسانِ أَمامَ أَعيُنهم)).


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2010)

*وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكًا مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ*
*وكُلْ قُرصًا مِنَ الشَّعير، واطبُخْه ببِرازِ الإنْسانِ أَمامَ أَعيُنهم*
*عيب يا اخ *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 فبراير 2010)

*عزيزى فى فرق بين اعجنه واطبخه *
*متعرفش الوقود العضوى (الجلة)*
*فى الفلاحين بيخبزوا بيه العيش مروحتش فلاحين قبل كدا دى بيتجاروا فيه *
*ولو كملت شوية هتفهم*
*فقال لي انظر قد جعلت لك خثي البقر بدل خرء الانسان فتصنع خبزك عليه *


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (22 فبراير 2010)

*


bopp قال:



			اولا: من فضلك ممكن توضح ما هو المقصود بعمل مشهد تمثيلى؟؟  ومن اين اتتيت بهذا المعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا: ما الفرق بين الخبيز و الطبيخ ؟
ثالثا:ما رأيك ان نناقش هذا العدد هكذا 
حز-4-10: وطَعامُكَ الَّذي تَأكُلُه لِيَكُنْ بِالوَزنِ عِشْرينَ مِثْقالاً في كُلِّ يَوم، حينًا بَعدَ حينٍ تَأكُلُه. 
حز-4-11: واشرَبِ الماءَ بمِقْدارِ سُدسِ الهين، حينًا بَعدَ حينِ تَشرَبُه . 
حز-4-12: وكُلْ قُرصًا مِنَ الشَّعير، واطبُخْه ببِرازِ الإنْسانِ أَمامَ أَعيُنهم)).
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سلام و نعمه
يدوم الصليب فى الأول يا شباب
و بعد ازنك يا شمس الحق شويه حرام عليكوا انا عضو جديد كل ما ادخل على موضوع الاقى الشبه اتظبطط و اتحط عليها كاتشب و اتعملت سندوتشات و اتكلت سبولنا فرصه بقى نرد عنكم شويه 
اما عن الأخ بوب اهلا وسهلا بيك 
المقصود بعمل مشهد تمثيلى يعنى ينفذ قدامهم ده علشان يعرفوا اللى هيحصلهم بالظبط يعنى اصلا الكلمه مش عايزه شرح بس كالعاده افلاس
اما الفرق بين الخبيز و الطبيخ الخبيز جاي منها الخبز يعنى مرتبطه بالخبز و مشتقاته متهيالى احنا مش هنا علشان نثرى مصطلحتنا اللغويه مثلا 
اما الطبيخ ده تطلق على باقى المؤكلات تقريبا 
والكلمتين هى طريقه العمل ازاى 
يعنى اطبخ الشعير ببراز انسان 
يعنى حضرتك تولع فى براز الأنسان و تحط فوقه حله فيها الطبيخ 
مفهوم و لا نعيد يعنى 
و لو حضرتك تسمع عن قرص الجله اللى يستخدموه الفلاحين لحد دلوقتى ووضحلك اخى شمس الحق انه ده الوقود العضوى و احنا تحت امرك فى مناقشه اى عدد اطلب و احنا نرد بس وضح شبهتك بس بس يا ريت تفتح لو عدد مختلف فى موضوع تانى علشان النظام و ميبقاش تشتيت
*​


----------



## brethren p (14 أغسطس 2010)

*هنا[FONT=&quot] نجد النجاسة المرتبطة بسبيهم بين الأمم الوثنية كما يقول الرب: «وهكذا يأكل بنو إسرائيل خبزهم النجس بين الأمم الذين أطردهم إليها» (ع 14) ومثل هذا القضاء يعلنه النبي هوشع في القول: «لا يسكنون في أرض الرب، بل يرجع أفرايم إلى مصر، ويأكلون النجس في أشور» (هو 3:9، 4) وقد أمر الرب حزقيال أن يخبز الكعك الذي من الشعير على الخرء الذي يخرج من الإنسان، حيث يخبزه أمام عيونهم.  وعندما سمع النبي فزع جداً، ولهذا جعل له الرب خثي البقرة[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] بدلاً من فضلات الإنسان.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقصد الرب من هذه العلامة أن يصور أمام المسبيين كراهيته الشديدة للشر المرتبط بعبادتهم الوثنية.[/FONT]* *
* *[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]  خثي البقر هنا يستخدم كوقود وهو كثير الاستعمال في القرى.[/FONT]*

​


----------

